# Marines Prefer GLOCKS.



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, Some of Them, Anyway...

This may have been posted, but I have not seen it. I was at my LGS today trading my HK VP9 for another Glock 19 Gen4, and my dealer was telling me they are having a hard time getting Glock 19s and 30s in now. They suspect that Glock is sending current inventory to the USMC. As the article states, the USMC prefers Glock 19s. My dealer told me "you know the Marines dropped the Colts and are now using Glocks". I said no, I didn't know that! I knew there were rumors that the USMC wasn't as happy with the Colt rail guns as they thought they'd be, but had not heard they dropped them for Glocks. Could it be that this is the precursor for the USA adopting the Glock for its new MHS?

Also, as a side note, I found it a little interesting that some of the things the USMC instructor says about the issues some of Marines are having with the 1911s seem to back up some of the things James Yeager said about why 1911s suck, such as the grip safety and jamming.

Anyway, article below:

Marines Prefer GLOCKS. Well, Some of Them, Anyway - The Truth About Guns


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You traded your HK VP9 in for a new Glock 19? I thought you were so hot on that gun.... what happened? Please offer your reasons since it is always very informative to others to hear what people say about firearms.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

*"The Corps issued a Feb. 2 Marine Administrative Message&#8230;that green-lighted&#8230;MARSOC units to use the Glock 19&#8230;. The reliable, easy-to-maintain 9mm features a polymer frame and a 17-round magazine" . . ."
*

Well this is wrong. The Glock 19 comes with a 15-round magazine, not a 17-round unit. You can insert the 17-round magazine from the G17, but the G19 does not come with this magazine.

I'm a little surprised that they didn't go with a Glock 22. The FMJ .40S&W would be a better choice than a FMJ 9mm. Or at least go with the Glock 17. Curious why they chose the G19.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Interesting! I wonder if Glock is making any special modifications to pistols they are sending to the Marines or are they the same stock pistol we buy. I would think upgraded sites would be top on the list. I would think a Marine Corp. edition glock would be a hot seller in the private market much like the CQBP and Sig 226.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

rustygun said:


> Interesting! I wonder if Glock is making any special modifications to pistols they are sending to the Marines or are they the same stock pistol we buy. *I would think upgraded sites would be top on the list.* I would think a Marine Corp. edition glock would be a hot seller in the private market much like the CQB and Sig 226.


I agree. All of my Glocks have after market sights on them. There is a great selection of sights for this platform. I should think the Marines would want low profile, snag free, night sights with excellent target acquisition abilities.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> *"The Corps issued a Feb. 2 Marine Administrative Message&#8230;that green-lighted&#8230;MARSOC units to use the Glock 19&#8230;. The reliable, easy-to-maintain 9mm features a polymer frame and a 17-round magazine" . . ."
> *
> 
> Well this is wrong. The Glock 19 comes with a 15-round magazine, not a 17-round unit. You can insert the 17-round magazine from the G17, but the G19 does not come with this magazine.


They could be adding a +2 mag extension.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

rustygun said:


> They could be adding a +2 mag extension.


That's true but the article didn't say that. Of course, one has to take into consideration the writer and the instrument.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The MARSOC unit consists of about 2,500 Marines and some in the unit prefer Glock over the Colt? And there is a shortage of Glock's at your local LGS due to this ? As far as I know the standard Marine issue pistol is the Beretta M9A1?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> You traded your HK VP9 in for a new Glock 19? I thought you were so hot on that gun.... what happened? Please offer your reasons since it is always very informative to others to hear what people say about firearms.


Yep, I had to. Actually, the VP9 is a fine gun. I was not ever able to adjust my grip to accommodate the slide release lever, which would either release forward on the last round or, worse, lock back in the middle of shooting. The former isn't that big a deal, but the latter could get you killed.

I tried to work it out over the six months I owned it, but at the end of the day, it just became more of a problem than I wanted to deal with, so I went back to the tried and true. I'm not sure HK won't be making some adjustments on that b/c everyone I've talked to who has shot one has had the same issue, but I'm sure it is something not everyone experiences. Who knows. What I do know is that the Glock 19 is perfect for me, and for me it is the perfect gun. That's twice now that I went to another gun in earnest, but came back to the Glock.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> *"The Corps issued a Feb. 2 Marine Administrative Message&#8230;that green-lighted&#8230;MARSOC units to use the Glock 19&#8230;. The reliable, easy-to-maintain 9mm features a polymer frame and a 17-round magazine" . . ."
> *
> 
> Well this is wrong. The Glock 19 comes with a 15-round magazine, not a 17-round unit. You can insert the 17-round magazine from the G17, but the G19 does not come with this magazine.
> ...


As it turns out, most of the MARSOC guys prefer the 9mm. I don't know why, but it seems like it may be that it is a potent round for what it is intended, in the hands of a trained combatant. One thing I know for sure is that no matter what round you can shoot well (9mm, .357 Sig, .40, .45 or the 10mm), you will be able to shoot a 9mm better. We know it isn't about shooting in a controlled environment, but a very stressed and unpredictable environment where follow up shots are critical.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

denner said:


> The MARSOC unit consists of about 2,500 Marines and some in the unit prefer Glock over the Colt? And there is a shortage of Glock's at your local LGS due to this ? As far as I know the standard Marine issue pistol is the Beretta M9A1?


Yes, the M9 is still the standard issue pistol for the conventional Marine. Please note I said my dealer said he "suspects" that Glock is sending G19s to the Marines, but regardless of why, the Glock 19s are a little harder to come by right now. We all know that anytime there is a quick demand on an item, it becomes a little harder to get. My guess is that the Marines didn't just buy 2500 pistols, and they probably have a deal going where they get routine care and maintenance as well, but we know they are cleared to be used and that the Marines are buying Glocks.

The article states that some of the Marines prefer Glocks to the Colts, but I'm sure it isn't all of them. Who knows, but we do know that it was a big enough deal to write a short little piece in which Marines were interviewed giving reasons why the Colts were a problem, and the article just came out last month. I believe you were one of the folks who told me the Marines weren't as happy with the Colts as they first were. At any rate, it was something that I thought was interesting.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I agree. All of my Glocks have after market sights on them. There is a great selection of sights for this platform. I should think the Marines would want low profile, snag free, night sights with excellent target acquisition abilities.


Yes, I had the Trijicon HD yellow front outline night sights installed on mine, and they work quite well.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

rustygun said:


> Interesting! I wonder if Glock is making any special modifications to pistols they are sending to the Marines or are they the same stock pistol we buy. I would think upgraded sites would be top on the list. I would think a Marine Corp. edition glock would be a hot seller in the private market much like the CQBP and Sig 226.


Good question! I would imagine you're right though. At the least, my guess is that they probably come with threaded barrels and raised night sights. I've read where the Delta Force, SEALs and MARSOC can use Glocks, but I'd never seen one branch release an admin msg stating they are cleared for use while also stating that they were having problems with the gun they'd chosen to be their main battle pistol.

I'd heard that they LOVED the CQBP, but I wondered how much of that was based on the range performance. There is a stark contrast to that and actual combat performance, and in today's combat world the 1911 just isn't a very practical pistol. I guess this article sort of highlights that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

GCBHM said:


> Yep, I had to. Actually, the VP9 is a fine gun. I was not ever able to adjust my grip to accommodate the slide release lever, which would either release forward on the last round or, worse, lock back in the middle of shooting. The former isn't that big a deal, but the latter could get you killed.
> 
> I tried to work it out over the six months I owned it, but at the end of the day, it just became more of a problem than I wanted to deal with, so I went back to the tried and true. I'm not sure HK won't be making some adjustments on that b/c everyone I've talked to who has shot one has had the same issue, but I'm sure it is something not everyone experiences. Who knows. What I do know is that the Glock 19 is perfect for me, and for me it is the perfect gun. That's twice now that I went to another gun in earnest, but came back to the Glock.


I have a friend who sold his VP9 for the same reason. I have had several HKs and am fine with the mag release. I like the release on my P2000 and P2000sk, as well as on Walther P99s I have owned. But, some people don't like it.

Sorry you had issues. For me, I haven't looked at that particular HK because I only like DA/SA guns. I've had Glocks in the past, but they were never my favorite. The only Glock that tempts me right now is the Glock 41 in 45ACP. But it would only ever be a range gun. I have two very expensive 1911s that are only range guns already. I probably don't need another range gun in an expensive caliber...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I have a friend who sold his VP9 for the same reason. I have had several HKs and am fine with the mag release. I like the release on my P2000 and P2000sk, as well as on Walther P99s I have owned. But, some people don't like it.
> 
> Sorry you had issues. For me, I haven't looked at that particular HK because I only like DA/SA guns. I've had Glocks in the past, but they were never my favorite. The only Glock that tempts me right now is the Glock 41 in 45ACP. But it would only ever be a range gun. I have two very expensive 1911s that are only range guns already. I probably don't need another range gun in an expensive caliber...


Yeah, the thing I really came to like about the VP9 most was actually the paddle mag release, oddly enough. The grip and trigger are really great, but I really got accustomed to that mag release. My cousin has modified his slide release lever to where his thumb doesn't hit the lever (ground the corner off with a dremel), but I don't like doing things like that to my guns. Especially when I can pick up another gun and run it without doing that kind of thing.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The shortage is probably more due to the fact that every commission driven gun salesperson points out the fact the Marines are now using these pistols. I know that is not the only reason you purchased yours but for people on the fence as to what pistol to buy I am sure it is an excellent selling point.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

rustygun said:


> The shortage is probably more due to the fact that every commission driven gun salesperson points out the fact the Marines are now using these pistols. I know that is not the only reason you purchased yours but for people on the fence as to what pistol to buy I am sure it is an excellent selling point.


You make a good point, I think, which could very well be one of the reasons for the shortage. I think I've shot every Glock on the market, at least in the 9mm, .40 and .45, and I like them all to some degree, but for me, the G19 is first and the G17 is second, both in Gen 4. They just work for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

GCBHM said:


> Yeah, the thing I really came to like about the VP9 most was actually the paddle mag release, oddly enough. The grip and trigger are really great, but I really got accustomed to that mag release. My cousin has modified his slide release lever to where his thumb doesn't hit the lever (ground the corner off with a dremel), but I don't like doing things like that to my guns. Especially when I can pick up another gun and run it without doing that kind of thing.


They are everywhere here in TX, so I don't know about a shortage. Different distributors, maybe.

As for the mag release, one can put the HK45c mag release on the P2000 and P2000sk. Some do that mod. But, HK doesn't recommend it for the specific reason of the problem you had on your HK.

I don't usually carry an extra mag, so quick change of mags isn't an issue for me. I am fine with the regular release


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Wonder what this is?

https://scontent-1.2914.fna.fbcdn.n...=a0eae3cb698a83a49eaff121e2133dec&oe=55852CF3


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I saw that...and I'll be getting one, rest assured.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Getting what? 

All I saw was the top of a slide... didn't look like the new Glock MOS model to me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I never cared for those new Colt 1911s they sold the marines. They are ugly as hell, and they want like $2k for the damn things at gun shows. I'd rather spend another few hundred and get an Ed Brown.


----------

